# Smoked meatloaf



## aanr (Mar 10, 2008)

This week end I smoked a meatloaf. I used my regular recipe for in the oven only differance I made this one only 2 inches thick. I put it on a pan with a veggy screen so the grease would drip into the pan. got the smoker to 250. I left the meat to the open smoke for 2hrs then coverd it with foil. 3.5hrs later it was done and it was awsome.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/15/2010)*:takephoto:takephoto


X2 this thread is worthless w/ out :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

My Big Green Egg has magical powers


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (3/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (3/15/2010)*:takephoto:takephoto
> ...


:withstupid


----------

